# 15l biorb



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Years ago I had a 60l coldwater aquarium and would like to keep fish again. A freind has a 15l biorb she no longer needs so is kindly giving it to me. Its pretty small....would it be okay to keep 2 fish in (ideally i'd like a black moor and an oranda as this is what we used to have previously) but I think the 15l biorb might be too small for these types of fish?

What fish could I keep in it?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

To be honest a 15 litre tank is too small for goldfish, fancy goldfish need at least 40 litres each. Also the filtration system on these tanks is quite prone to clogging so it probably won't be able to handle the waste produced by these fish.

The only fish I would recommend would be a small group (and I mean small, no more than five) of Microrasboras. However you will need to add a heater as they are a tropical species, although tropical fish are actually somewhat easier to keep than the likes of goldfish.

You also need to be aware that smaller volumes of water chage more rapidly in terms of chemistry, this means that you will have to perform regular maintenance to keep on top of this.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I think then I'll tell her thanks but no thanks as I'd really like a fancy goldfish so will wait until I can get something bigger.

Would a 30l be okay for 1 moor?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Would a 30l be okay for 1 moor?


In theory yes, however I would consider upgrading if you can.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I do like those orbs things..my freinds have one ..and i am always begging for it..lol..

love to see a piccy..please..

ooh black moors great!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I do like those orbs things..my freinds have one ..and i am always begging for it..lol..
> 
> love to see a piccy..please..
> 
> ooh black moors great!!!


They are quite stylish however they aren't necessarily very good. Bowls have a lower surface area than a rectangular tank of the same volume, this will limit the number of fish you can put in the tank. Also if you experienced a power cut, the extra fish will put more demand on the dissolved oxygen in the water.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> They are quite stylish however they aren't necessarily very good. Bowls have a lower surface area than a rectangular tank of the same volume, this will limit the number of fish you can put in the tank. Also if you experienced a power cut, the extra fish will put more demand on the dissolved oxygen in the water.


Yeah i think thats why people get them because they are nice ..but have trouble when they get them up and running...they are other shape ones i seen kinda oblonge shape...i think its the smae makers...

i have had my goldfish for around 10 years now..i never had any problem with them..i just feed them..watch them and clean them out now and again...:cornut:

Good info Pleccy....:thumbup1:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Would a 30l be okay for 1 moor?


Goldfish are sociable creatures - mine swim side by side and follow each other around all the time, so personally I'd get a bigger tank so you can have more than one 

And if you're thinking about getting a BiOrb, I would strongly urge you to reconsider. I've heard horror stories about fish having their eyesight damaged by having to look through curved glass all the time, being deformed by being forced to swim in circles, and having their growth stunted because they simply don't have enough room to exercise 
Added to that the aeration problems that Pleccy has already mentioned and the poor filtration and the fact that they are very expensive... you could get a standard rectangular tank thats twice the size for the same price as a BiOrb! 

Anyways, sorry if that came out like a bit of a rant & good luck with getting a nice tank for your future goldfish (I have 2 blackmoors and I lurve them!)


----------

